# Rachael Rollins Nomination as US Attorney Poses Big Risk for Biden



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Part of me will be happy to see her leave Boston in her current role, but the other half of me is nervous as hell about the damage she could cause as a Fed.. 

She has no business whatsoever being a US Attorney, none.. and this will come back to haunt people who pushed for her. 









Battenfeld: Rachael Rollins nomination as U.S. attorney poses big risk for Biden


The nomination of Rachael Rollins to be the next U.S. Attorney poses a significant risk for President Biden — who could take flak for Rollins’ ultra-progressive agenda, loose temper and lenie…




www.bostonherald.com


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Awful choice. If she gets in, She's going to screw l.e. over and over.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

kdk240 said:


> Awful choice. If she gets in, She's going to screw l.e. over and over.


It’s kind of good news for BPD, but then again it’s not like she couldn’t screw us as US Attorney too.

Also, it’s not like the previous US Attorney in Massachusetts wasn’t going after LE hard either. Andrew Lelling had the MSP’s number there for a few years.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

She's actually a hot mess! Typical Massachusetts-fermented democrat idea. Bottom line is she checks several blocks for Biden, Warren, and Markey; She's a woman of color, uber-progressive, and Judical & Police reforms CHAMPION. She belongs in Chicago......................She'll not amount to much as U.S. Attorney here.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> She's actually a hot mess! Typical Massachusetts-fermented democrat idea. Bottom line is she checks several blocks for Biden, Warren, and Markey; She's a woman of color, uber-progressive, and Judical & Police reforms CHAMPION. She belongs in Chicago......................She'll not amount to much as U.S. Attorney here.


Now now, she's only getting the job because of her knowledge and experi........ yeah even sarcastically I can't type that.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Don't forget her arrogant abuse of public property in terrorizing the general motoring public!

Then getting off Scot-free thanks to her pal Healey.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RICO her fat ass.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

She’s a very angry woman.. it’s not our fault she looks like Fiona from Shrek.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Don’t insult Fiona. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

